# My Baby Axies Hatched :)



## xlr8_87 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, posted a thread up here maybe a month ago about my axolotl's laying eggs.

managed to seperate approx 40 out of 60 into another tank (bucket), the 20 left in mum and dad's tank didn't make it, but ALL 40 of the others hatched!

so now i'm raising 40 babies, both albino and wild types and a few that look in-between in a small tank, just got an airstone and a filter suitable for babies.

i managed to source some daphnia, but its not in season so they're not getting much of that. Tried feeding them frozen bloodworm which a local aquarium owner told me worked... which didn't, but just tracked down some live brine shrimp today, and did they snap that up quickly!

here's some pics 




























i'll be raising them up until they're bigger, then i'll sell most and give away a few, so if by some chance we have any readers in melb who want a couple, let me know


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

I was going to say, would i be able to come and get some, then i notice it would mean 24 hours of flying so....yeah cheers, you get the message.

But they look really great though!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lucky you!!! i wanted babies but my axy has metermorphisied!! which is verry rare overe here. but yea, no babies for me


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

buy *plenty* of brine shrimp, they need a pretty much constant supply.

congrats!

Mason


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats !!


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

aww congrats i tried breeding them a while ago but none of the eggs hatched lol


----------



## Bubby Fat (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats dude :mf_dribble:

Is this the 1st time you've managed to breed?


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Awwww cute,i shall be getting a pair at christmas thanks to Sami(quixotic-axlotol) brilliant help and advice :no1:


----------



## siena (Nov 13, 2007)

lol dito.

they are lovely though!


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get any axolotls? Around Cambridge or Royston area? I've been wanting some for years but I cant seem to find any


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i live in ca,ridge and have one :

most shops can get them in too. 
there is a guy in norwich sellign one to o


+Shit ten brickS+ said:


> Does anyone know where I can get any axolotls? Around Cambridge or Royston area? I've been wanting some for years but I cant seem to find any


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for your help. I've asked about and a petshop bloke has managed to get me some. Yay! I've got 2 white albino's and a wildtype/black freckly blokey like i always wanted.  

x p x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

that was quick!!!

where did ya go??



+Hit ten brickS+ said:


> Cool. Thanks for your help. I've asked about and a petshop bloke has managed to get me some. Yay! I've got 2 white albino's and a wildtype/black freckly blokey like i always wanted.
> 
> x p x


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> lucky you!!! i wanted babies but my axy has metermorphisied!! which is verry rare overe here. but yea, no babies for me


If it doesnt have the option to breed, then i feel its cruel.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

it can still breed... 
its never seen a female in its life - there for no babies.... 
male +female = babies..



Meltos said:


> If it doesnt have the option to breed, then i feel its cruel.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> it can still breed...
> its never seen a female in its life - there for no babies....
> male +female = babies..


Who Do You Take Me For?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i wont say, i woudl just get in trouble. 


Meltos said:


> Who Do You Take Me For?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lucky you!!! i wanted babies but my axy has metermorphisied!! which is verry rare overe here. but yea, no babies for me


its not rare its just not meant to happen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i no,,
does everyone think im thick... ah well.


rob-stl-07 said:


> its not rare its just not meant to happen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> its not rare its just not meant to happen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Says It All Really Freeky.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> it can still breed...
> its never seen a female in its life - there for no babies....
> male +female = babies..


lol - great!


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Freeky, How Is A Axolotl Supposed To Breed On Land Anyway?

Even if A Female Or Male Is Present, Unless You "Covert" That Partner Too.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awww! They're gorgeous! I used to use frozen daphnia and newly hatched brine shrimp for feeding my baby fish. Not as nutrutious, but easy to get. I also had a tub of brine shrimp eggs to raise my own napuali, which works well, and all fish love em!


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Freekies Mr Lister could still potentially breed with an axolotl...even though he is morphed he is still an axolotl.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

whats evryones problem with me ... flipping hell..



bellabelloo said:


> Freekies Mr Lister could still potentially breed with an axolotl...even though he is morphed he is still an axolotl.


ive got some new photos ill put on the other forum soon, he is an AMAZING cricket hunter - better than most of my leos!


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea freakin hell. you all need to chill out. who bloody cares. and Meltos, ur a bit of a weiner arent you. bit highly strung an all that jazz.  Do people reckon dice and dominoes would be alright at the bottom of my axie tank? wouldnt be able to swallow it would they coz its bigger than gravel? 

x p x


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

The general rule is if the item is smaller than the axolotl's mouth there is potential for it being swallowed. So for an adult axolotl I certainly would not add dice..may be the domino's would be ok..........I can now picture axolotl's playing domino !!!! .......mine are just content with playing with a couple of very large marbles.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe. 


bellabelloo said:


> The general rule is if the item is smaller than the axolotl's mouth there is potential for it being swallowed. So for an adult axolotl I certainly would not add dice..may be the domino's would be ok..........I can now picture axolotl's playing domino !!!! .......mine are just content with playing with a couple of very large marbles.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

+Hit ten brickS+ said:


> Yea freakin hell. you all need to chill out. who bloody cares. and Meltos, ur a bit of a weiner arent you. bit highly strung an all that jazz.  Do people reckon dice and dominoes would be alright at the bottom of my axie tank? wouldnt be able to swallow it would they coz its bigger than gravel?
> 
> x p x


who cares? this is a herpeculturist forum. the whole point is looking after them and "caring". Freeky, i'm sure you didnt mean to and i would like to see some photos. From your other photos he looks like a tiger sal. does he still?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yes i care, and i doooo have more photos/can take them..
teher is a sticky about him on another forum if your interested. ( a amphibian - mostly axy forum)


rob-stl-07 said:


> who cares? this is a herpeculturist forum. the whole point is looking after them and "caring". Freeky, i'm sure you didnt mean to and i would like to see some photos. From your other photos he looks like a tiger sal. does he still?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i wasnt saying you dont care. another guy said "who cares" and i said that to him.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kk well when i get more phtoos ill upload them 


rob-stl-07 said:


> i wasnt saying you dont care. another guy said "who cares" and i said that to him.


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not a guy.  

x p x


----------

